# Gulf Offshore Fishing Checklist



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Couldn't find a good one so thought I'd start the thread.
Please add the items I've missed and I'll compile a final copy
and try to get it on a single page eventually.


Gulf Fishing Checklist

*****-- Night Before --*****

--- set out pinfish trap

--- check fluid levels (oil, etc)

--- verify licenses for ALL fishers

--- check safety gear 

--- life jackets
--- throw cushions
--- flares
--- fire extinguisher
--- VHF - Radio Check


--- assemble meals, snacks and beverages

--- buy ice

--- buy bait

--- buy fuel

--- buy beer!!!!


--- _________________________


--- _________________________

*****-- Before Departure --*****

--- mount GPS

--- load rods

--- load tackle boxes, check enough
--- leader material?
--- hooks
--- weights
--- swivels
--- lures

--- gaffs and/or net

--- first aid kit

--- hook remover

--- deventing tool

--- measuring stick

--- fishing regulations -- Better be a fresh copy!

--- knives

--- gloves

--- __________________________________

--- __________________________________

*****-- Upon Returning --*****

--- lower the damned rods and antennas!!!

--- update journal

--- boat cleanup

--- drink beer if any left

--- clean fish if any (unlikely)

--- _____________________________

--- _____________________________


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great idea!!!! I need to make one of these and print it out. Don't forget boat keys!!! Sunglasses, sunscreen and I always keep an extra gallon of oil in the boat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Here's a first draft*

attached in PDF and WORD format.

Lots of room on the checklist -- I must be missing a bunch.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Put the plug in the boat, and livewells. Check trailer bearings for grease. Don't forget pliers, or split ring pliers if you are jigging.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

A gun isn't a bad thing to have with you, also.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Some additional ones that I have on my list:

Spare glasses and contact lenses
Boating license and ID for all passengers who are of age
Seatow card and info
Drain and double check garboard plug; carry two spare
Swimming goggles (just in case)
Charged cell phone(s) and camera(s)
Pelican box(es)
Flashlights
Triple-check weather
Tool bag
Towels
Check and/or charge batteries


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*good input keep em coming*

I'll keep adding items and upload a copy later today.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

More beer!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

extra anchor. just in case


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I always carry a spare gps and spare radio, just incase..


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

sunscreen!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I carry an extra battery also when fishing offshore. Start motor before pulling off to head to the ramp. Not for sure if you fish with a gaff but a few times I have left it at home. Check all nav lights if you plan on leaving or coming back after dark.

I also carry extra steering fluid and oil. Good suggest about the axle grease. Check you straps also. 

Close to number one is your bilge pump.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

check the national weather service

http://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=gmz650

check the buoys

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml

check the tides

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/get_predictions.shtml?year=2011&stn=2650+Pensacola&secstn=Entrance&thh=%2D1&thm=23&tlh=%2D0&tlm=34&hh=*0.80&hl=*0.80&footnote=

check the reports on the pensacola fishing forum

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*good input keep em coming*

We are packing up for tomorrow and have already found the checklist handy. Trashbags need to be added.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

got another one! TOILET PAPER... cause ya never know when ya gotta hang your butt off the side ;-)


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

EPRIB!!!! imo It is the Best FIRST thing that Could save YOUR AZZ!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> We are packing up for tomorrow and have already found the checklist handy. Trashbags need to be added.


Beat me to it. 

I'd add a bucket or two if I didn't have live water washdown.
Also, chum/chum bag.

Is the hook remover now required by law?


----------



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

a roll of paper towels is always handy


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was in the proccess of building a checklist by searching the internet when this post apeared in a google search, Sometimes what you are looking for is already in your own back yard. I'm gonna abandon the hunt and use the one you guys assembled here. I think the ROLAIDS might save someone's day. Here is what I had started to put together......................................Thanks










BOAT

Anchors & Line
Batteries Charged
Bilge device (bilge pump operable, alternative bailing device)
Boat lights
Bright flashlight or searchlight
Boat & trailer registration, permits, licenses
Bug repellent
Clothing
Compass
Drinking water (1 gallon per person, per day)
Fire extinguisher
First aid kit,, Rolaids
Food
Fuel
Kill switch (check with motor started)
Electronics, Map/Charts
Matches/fire starter (in waterproof container)
Navigation lights & spare bulbs
Boat plug
Pocket knife
Sound producing device (i.e. whistle, horn)
Toilet paper
Sunglasses
Sunscreen, lip balm.
Spare prop and lock-nut or shear pin
Weather radio
Tools
Visual distress signals (check current dates on flares, proper number)
Watch or clock
Night before list-

Charge batteries
Check fuel
Check boat lights
Turn on batteries, "check 1, 2, all switch" make sure it is functioning
Turn on and check all electronics
Check boat plug


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> I'd add a bucket or two if I didn't have live water washdown.
> Also, chum/chum bag.
> ...


Yes and a Venting tool/Circle hooks if you are fishing for reef fish.

I also have a ditch bag just in case. Charged submersible/floating handheld VHF, back up handheld GPS, EPIRB. I am thinking about getting a spare portable bilge pump.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BUMP for Snapper season......................


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

This was a good one I found posted by someone on the Hull Truth earlier this year:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nerf football? To cut up and plug a hole or am I thinking too much and it is just to have fun with?


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I've heard of that before and some of the aftermarket products I've seen do the same thing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Annual Bump...


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Standard Horizon HX851 VHF/GPS Floating*

I am so impressed with this unit I bought one and donated it to the Emerald Coast Heroes on the Water, (HOW), the group of volunteers that take disabled veterans fishing in kayaks.

This unit is a hand held/portable waterproof, FLOATING, VHF radio with a built in GPS. It has DSC and automatic (when the button is pushed) USCG notification transmitting your Lat/Lon for only $249 at West Marine.

Your range is limited by the 5watt output and antenna distance above the water, but it should reach the tall Coast Guard VHF antenna up to five or so miles offshore.

The young man who was lost last week kayaking the Pass may be alive if he had one of these inexpensive units.

If you are an inshore angler, this may be an item to add to your list. Offshore anglers should consider an EPIRB. There are several different types, SPOT, etc.. Stop by West Marine and look at your options.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> I am so impressed with this unit I bought one and donated it to the Emerald Coast Heroes on the Water, (HOW), the group of volunteers that take disabled veterans fishing in kayaks.
> 
> This unit is a hand held/portable waterproof, FLOATING, VHF radio with a built in GPS. It has DSC and automatic (when the button is pushed) USCG notification transmitting your Lat/Lon for only $249 at West Marine.
> 
> ...


 


Great suggestion and Great Gesture Tom... If I paddeled a Yak in the GOM I think I would carry a Ditch kit with sun exposure and Cold protection and Emergency anchor and line so that I could stay put if I found myself overcome with exhaustion, broken paddle, mechanical or medical problem etc.


----------



## Side Tracked (May 16, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and stow a clean towel in with the ice. This works wonders for those afternoons when you just can't position yourself up under the canopy to stay cool, take it out and put it onto or over your hat and the coolness is amazing. Just remember not to use it to wipe yours hands with fish slime or bait onto it.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

All good info, earlier list that included check your battery switch (1,2,all) is a good one, we had a malfunction with one between petronius and ram powell a few years ago, a crew boat from the rigs heard our call for assistance and brought us a battery for a jump. Funny feeling when your boat won't crank and you haven't seen a boat the entire day and your 60+ miles fron land


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Haven't seen the Checklist thread in a while......Bump


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Girl from Sammy's looking for fishing friends to wear thong, smile, hand out beers, and bait hooks? Just a thought ?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Girl from Sammy's looking for fishing friends to wear thong, smile, hand out beers, and bait hooks? Just a thought ?


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Before Departure: Printed SST report and applicable charts.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh yea, somebody has to pick up the pin fish trap.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good 'old thread'. Maybe I missed it but I didn't see rain gear on any list. Am I the only one who always takes it?
I have a soft sider I was given at work -- a little bigger than a gym bag -- in it I keep rain gear, PLB, first aid kit, handheld VHF, neck gator, TP and a few small tools like clippers/pliers etc. It is my 'go bag' for my boat or to take along if I go on someone else's boat. I also have an old pair of rx sunglasses I keep in there just in case


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump........... A lot of useful info from back in the day...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like everyone is going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, all that stuff. You're going to have to get a larger boat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Kind of an honor to have a thread from 2011 revived. I have to weigh in on what I learned since the original.
First, I take a bunch of outfits. Usually 4 trollers, 6 bottom rigs, and 2 pitch rigs. Better to have it theory. 

I also have a big bag that has all the terminal stuff (hooks, leader, wire, swivels) that we need. Weights stay on the boat. We take the bags of trolling lures we think we will use. We have a different boat now so all safety gear and ground tackle (anchors) stay on the boat. The best thing I take is a good crew of 2 or 3 that know exactly what to do and when to do it. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We need to fish sometime.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Check that trailer/boat straps are taken off when launching. I almost messed this up once. I am very careful now.


----------

